# Audiobooks -- earphone question



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I've had my K2 since its February debut, but never had downloaded an audiobook.  I'd like to do so soon, but didn't recall an earphone set coming with the Kindle.  I looked in my K2 box and didn't see one, but I did see an extra phone of black earphones in a small plastic bag near the Kindle box. 

Did the K2 come with earphones?  If not, can you use "generic" earphones?  I don't want to mess up my K2.  

Also, does anyone know approximately how much memory the typical audiobook will take up until it is deleted from the unit?

Thanks!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I use my iPhone ear plugs and they work great.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I use a Kindle 1, but audiobooks are the same for both models and it depends on the size of the book and the number of files. For example, books like The Good Earth come in 2 files, while Pillars of the Earth I believe was 9 files and took up quite a bit of space. With the Kindle 1, we have a removeable SD card, so I would keep the audio files on one SD disk and the books on the main one, then switch 'em in and out. However I have over 4,100 books on my main SD Card and when I take it out I need to wait about 20 minuted for the SD Disk to re index, so it's not worth my time.

My suggestion is - Kindle for BOOKS. A Discman and CD's for audio books.

Edward C. Patterson
author of The Jade Owl
PS: No earphones come with the Kindle.


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dumb question, you say the K2 has a removeable SD card?  Where is it and what type of card does the K2 use?  Do I tear apart the plastic part on the back?


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

DO NOT TAKE APART YOUR CASE.

Sorry for the all caps, but I heard your warranty screaming in terror. The Kindle 2 doesn't have the SD slot, that's strictly a Kindle 1 feature.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Absolutely do not disassemble your Kindle 2. One of the lost features of Kindle 1 was the discontinuance of SD Card support. I only mentioned how I managed audiobooks, and in short, listening to audiobooks on the kindle is like using a feather to lift elephants.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you look at your earlier post, Ed, you say:



edwpat said:


> . . . .With the Kindle 2, we have a removeable SD card, . . . .


which is where I think the confusion started. . . .just a typo, I'm sure. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My Bad. My fat fingers and my one-eye. Sorry for the confusion. If anybody has dissasembled their K2 looking for the SD Card slot, don't tell mama.

Ed Patterson


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Absolutely do not disassemble your Kindle 2. One of the lost features of Kindle 1 was the discontinuance of SD Card support. I only mentioned how I managed audiobooks, and in short, listening to audiobooks on the kindle is like using a feather to lift elephants.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hi Ed -- Thanks for both your explanations about the audiobooks.

I posted a question about the use of Audible.com on another forum here, and someone there said the downloads from Audible are great on the Kindle. I respect your opinion as well, so I'm curious as to why you said it's like "using a feather to lift elephants." The book I have in mind is so perfect for audio!

Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I should have said that IMHO, the Kindle is a wonder for reading books, but a klutzy way to listen to books. I've done it, but it's far more convenient to listen to CD's or MP3 versions. I have an audible.com account, now with tons of unusless monthyly credits. I'm about to cancel the account. I find the best way I listen to audio books is in the car when I'm driving. When I'm totally blind, I might revisit my assessments. Again, mine is only an opinion. The audio portion of the Kindle is a sideline, and not very well concieved.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had an account with audible for a few years and I use my credits every month, but I don't use them on my Kindle, my Kindle, for me, is for reading books. I use my audible account for my iPod. However, for those who want to take advantage of the ability of the Kindle to play audible files I think it is great.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Even Jeff Bezos said in his Charlie Rose interview that while it can play audio, that's not what it was designed to do as a primary function.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Even Jeff Bezos said in his Charlie Rose interview that while it can play audio, that's not what it was designed to do as a primary function.


Great points. I now remember Jeff Bezos saying that....thanks.


----------

